# حوار مفتوح



## tina_tina (11 يناير 2007)

السلام لكم
زى ما انتوا شايفين ده مش موضوع ولكن حوار مفتوح قدامنا لكل واحد ممكن يقول اى مشكلة او اى حاجة محتاج استفسار 
بس قبل كل ده 
وده سؤالى اللى هبتدى بيه

امتى تقول استوب 
امتى تقول كفاية كده مش هقدر اكمل 

مش هقدر اكمل قصة حب عاشت بالايام والشهور والسنين
حلمنا فيها وبنينا احلامنا 
وفى الاخر نقول كفاية 
امتى نلاقى ريد لاين ومنقدرش نكمل 
ايه السبب من وجه نظرك الى بيه تنهى عمر  عشته على امل بس يا خسارة امل مش هيتحقق
عاوزة من كل واحد وواحدة 
تقولى 
ايه السبب اللى عنده 
متقدرش تكمل
شكرا ليكم​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل جداا .. وبالنسبة ليا انا لم اخوض تجربة الحب بعد .. ولكن اتخيل نفسى كثيرا فى قصة حب .. ومن هذا المنطلق احاول ان اجيبك على قدر تخيلى .. عندما اقول كفاية للحب مع انسانة انا عشقتها مدة طويلة لابد ان يكون السبب فى ذلك قوى جدااااا حتى اتخذ مثل هذا القرار الصعب .. ولا يوجد سبب لدى قوى غير شىء واحد فقط وهو كل ما يتعلق بأخلاق هذة الانسانة من جميع النواحى .. فاننى حينما اكتشف شىء سلبى فى هذا الجانب الاخلاقى فورا اطلق الاشارة الحمراء وابتعد بلا رجعة ... وشكرااا جداا على الموضوع الرائع دة ... وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

جميل يا تينا موضوعك جميل زيك كدا ​


----------



## tina_tina (12 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا .. وبالنسبة ليا انا لم اخوض تجربة الحب بعد .. ولكن اتخيل نفسى كثيرا فى قصة حب .. ومن هذا المنطلق احاول ان اجيبك على قدر تخيلى .. عندما اقول كفاية للحب مع انسانة انا عشقتها مدة طويلة لابد ان يكون السبب فى ذلك قوى جدااااا حتى اتخذ مثل هذا القرار الصعب .. ولا يوجد سبب لدى قوى غير شىء واحد فقط وهو كل ما يتعلق بأخلاق هذة الانسانة من جميع النواحى .. فاننى حينما اكتشف شىء سلبى فى هذا الجانب الاخلاقى فورا اطلق الاشارة الحمراء وابتعد بلا رجعة ... وشكرااا جداا على الموضوع الرائع دة ... وربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسى جدا يا يوساب على ردك ده 
واكيد ده سبب من الاسباب المنطقية 
بس ممكن يكون السبب ده موجود وناس كتير تغفلة وتقول مش مهم اللى فات انا ممكن ابتدى من جديد
هل ممكن ده ولا لاء


----------



## tina_tina (12 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> جميل يا تينا موضوعك جميل زيك كدا ​


 
ميرسى يا بنت الفادى
بس مش اجمل منك
بس فين ردك على السؤال
​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا يوساب على ردك ده
> واكيد ده سبب من الاسباب المنطقية
> بس ممكن يكون السبب ده موجود وناس كتير تغفلة وتقول مش مهم اللى فات انا ممكن ابتدى من جديد
> هل ممكن ده ولا لاء



دة ممكن طبعاااااا .. انا واحد من الناس لا انظر الى ما هو مضى ومات ... بل انا اقول عندما اكتشف فيما بعد شىء غير اخلاقى .. اثناء العلاقة .. وليس من قبل ..


----------



## tina_tina (12 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> دة ممكن طبعاااااا .. انا واحد من الناس لا انظر الى ما هو مضى ومات ... بل انا اقول عندما اكتشف فيما بعد شىء غير اخلاقى .. اثناء العلاقة .. وليس من قبل ..


 
اكيد طبعا
لان كل ما الواحد بينظر الى الماضى وسلبياته اكيد هيقع
الماضى حلو فى ايجابياته والاسس اللى بنتربى عليه
بس غير كده منبصش علشان منقعش
شكرا على ردك​


----------



## artamisss (12 يناير 2007)

انا لما بوصل لمرحله معينه من كتر مابدى كتيييييييييييييييييييير ومالاقيش حتى رد فعل يوازى  اللى انا عملته  بحبط جدا  وبقول لنفسى خلالالالالالالاص كده كفايه قوى عليهم  سواء بقى قصه حب او علاقات انسانيه عامه 

بس انا بضايق جدا من جوايا يعنى ممكن اقاطع الناس كلها لحد ماخرج من المشاعر السلبيه دى 
علشان كده فى الغالب  مابقدرش اقول استوب 


لكن مش شرط فى الحب بس نقول استوب فى مواقف كتير لازم نقول فيها استوب يعنى لما الاقى حد بيحاول يقرب لى بصورة  تزعجنى لازم اقول استوب 
لما حد يعرض مساعده وانا مش متقبلها لازم اقول استوب 
لما حد يجرح ويهين كرامتى  او ياخدنى على سبيل الاستخفاف بعقلى  وافكارى يبقى ده يتعمله بلوووك  مش استوب بس
لما اكون نفسى اقرب لناس بيصدونى دايما هنا  اقول استوب لنفسى وخلاص يبقى فى كرامه هنا لازم يبقى فى احساس بيها 

فى حااااااجات كتييييييييييير لازم يتقال فيها استوب 
بس


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى يا بنت الفادى
> بس مش اجمل منك
> بس فين ردك على السؤال
> ​




ليه الاحراج دا بس يابنتى:ranting: 

اصلى بصراحه مش عارفه السبب
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22:


----------



## artamisss (13 يناير 2007)

هههههههه لا دورى كويس وانتى تلاقى  مش شرط  تقولى استوب  للحب بس اى موقف فى حياتك اتعرضتيله  وكان لازم تقولى  كمفاااايه كده بقى


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 يناير 2007)

لا لو على اى موقف متعديش كتير جداااااااا​


----------



## tina_tina (14 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> لا لو على اى موقف متعديش كتير جداااااااا​


 

ممكن تقوليهم​


----------



## tina_tina (14 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> انا لما بوصل لمرحله معينه من كتر مابدى كتيييييييييييييييييييير ومالاقيش حتى رد فعل يوازى اللى انا عملته بحبط جدا وبقول لنفسى خلالالالالالالاص كده كفايه قوى عليهم سواء بقى قصه حب او علاقات انسانيه عامه
> لو نخصص ونقول قصة حب يبقى امتى​
> 
> فى حااااااجات كتييييييييييير لازم يتقال فيها استوب
> بس


 
انا عاوزة الحاجات الكتير دى بس فى قصة حب
ايه الموقف اللى بلا رجوع من وجه نظرك
وشكرا جدا على الرد​


----------



## tina_tina (14 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> هههههههه لا دورى كويس وانتى تلاقى مش شرط تقولى استوب للحب بس اى موقف فى حياتك اتعرضتيله وكان لازم تقولى كمفاااايه كده بقى


 

ايوة كده شجعيها يا ديانا​


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يناير 2007)

معنى انك تقولي كدة
ان مكنش فية حب خد وهات 
يعني من طرفين 
يبقى مش محتاجة تقولي استوب ولا لا 
انتي تصلي ان ربنا يدبرلك الخير 
لانك مش هاتقدري تمنعي قبلك انة يحب 
بس هاتقدر تمنعي عقلك انة مش يعيش في اوهام


----------



## tina_tina (14 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> معنى انك تقولي كدة
> ان مكنش فية حب خد وهات
> يعني من طرفين
> يبقى مش محتاجة تقولي استوب ولا لا
> ...


 

لا يا روميو
فى اوقات كتير الانسان بيكون بيحب بجد ويقول استوب 
وممكن يكون لاسباب تافهة
بس تنتهى للابد
وفى اسباب منطقية 
احنا لو سبنا قلبنا يحب لوحدة يبقى الواحد ممكن يحب كل يوم 
بس ربنا ادانا عقل
وشكرا على الرد


----------



## تكلا (16 يناير 2007)

*انا مشترك جديد وبصراحه باين عليكى عندك مواضيع جامده طحن
انا بصراحه ما جربتش الحب بس اللى بيحب بجد المفروض انه مابيبطلش حب الى اللى بيحبه لان الحب ده هايكون فيه تنازلات كتير من الطرفين وطبعا فيه استمراريه بتنتهى بالجواز وندخل فى مرحله اعلى من الحب​*


----------



## artamisss (17 يناير 2007)

مممممممممممم اذا كان على الحب بس فا فى الغالب انا مابقولش استوب الا لما اكون اتأذيت خااااالص  يعنى زى مابيقول كده جبت جاااااااز  يعنى اوصل لمرحله انى ادرك الحقيقه والواقع ومينفعش انى اكون لهذا الشخص  وبعدين اناع اوزة اقلك  نقطه ان كونك تختارى الوقت اللى تقولي فيه استوب اولا  ده بيعتمد على  طريقه تفكيرك انتى ازاى 
يعنى فى بنات فى اول مرحله  الحب ولما تبقى الدنيا ورديه قدمها تقول لالالالالا دةمينفعش  انا ايه اللى يضمنلى ان القصه تستمر  لاياعم خلينى بعيد 
وفى ناس تفضل تدخل وتجرب  وتيجى على النص وتقول لاء ان اهاتعب قوى لو استمريت يكفينى عناء الحب  لحد دلوقتى 
وفى ناس تدخل وتعيش الحلم  منغير ماتطلب مقابل من اللى بتحبه اصلا  بس تلاقيه بيغير معاملته معاها او من تصرفته تقول  استوب  مينفعش اضيع عمرى  ومشاعرى هباء


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو جاز دى يا ديانا بجد
ههههههههههههه
كلامك كله صح يا قمر​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

تكلا قال:


> *انا مشترك جديد وبصراحه باين عليكى عندك مواضيع جامده طحن​
> 
> انا بصراحه ما جربتش الحب بس اللى بيحب بجد المفروض انه مابيبطلش حب الى اللى بيحبه لان الحب ده هايكون فيه تنازلات كتير من الطرفين وطبعا فيه استمراريه بتنتهى بالجواز وندخل فى مرحله اعلى من الحب​*




ميرسى خالص يا تكلا 
واهلا بيك فى المنتدى وفى هذا القسم
بالنسبة لكلامك
ياريت توضيح شوية وتقولنا امتى ممكن تقول استوب لهذا الحب


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> مممممممممممم اذا كان على الحب بس فا فى الغالب انا مابقولش استوب الا لما اكون اتأذيت خااااالص يعنى زى مابيقول كده جبت جاااااااز يعنى اوصل لمرحله انى ادرك الحقيقه والواقع ومينفعش انى اكون لهذا الشخص وبعدين اناع اوزة اقلك نقطه ان كونك تختارى الوقت اللى تقولي فيه استوب اولا ده بيعتمد على طريقه تفكيرك انتى ازاى
> يعنى فى بنات فى اول مرحله الحب ولما تبقى الدنيا ورديه قدمها تقول لالالالالا دةمينفعش انا ايه اللى يضمنلى ان القصه تستمر لاياعم خلينى بعيد
> وفى ناس تفضل تدخل وتجرب وتيجى على النص وتقول لاء ان اهاتعب قوى لو استمريت يكفينى عناء الحب لحد دلوقتى
> وفى ناس تدخل وتعيش الحلم منغير ماتطلب مقابل من اللى بتحبه اصلا بس تلاقيه بيغير معاملته معاها او من تصرفته تقول استوب مينفعش اضيع عمرى ومشاعرى هباء


 
كلامك رائع يا ديانا
ومفيش تعليق عليه خالص
ويارب حبك ما يروحش هباء خالص بس تلاقى اللى يقدرك ويقدر حبك ده
وهرجع تانى واسال 
ايه المشكلة اللى قدامها تقولى لاء مش هكمل رغم وجود الحب بينكم
معلش انا غلسة اوى
وشكرا لمرورك يا جميل​


----------



## ميريت (17 يناير 2007)

تحفه يا تينا الموضوع 
امتي تقولي ستوب
انا عن نفسي لو في قصه حب بجد من قلبي مش هقول ستوب عمري 
مهما الشخص دا غلط فيا وحتي لو مكنش مقرني دا لو بحبه من قلبي بجد 
اكيد هلتمسله اي عزر عشان ابرر موقفه
لكن اوصل واقول ستوب لو حسيت للحظه انه بيتسلي بيا ومش بيحبني
دي الحاجه الوحيده الي تخليني اقول ستوب


بس خدتينا في دوكه كدا ومقلتيش انتي امتي بقا تقولي ستوب


----------



## free_adam (17 يناير 2007)

ميرسي ليكي كتير علي الموضوع الجامد دة يا تينا 

أنا عن نفسي ممكن أقول ستوب لو حسيت أن أن فيه حد مشدود ليا او متعلق بيا و انا مكونتش ببادله نفس المشاعر ....ممكن انسحب في هدوء علشان ماعلقش حد بيا من غير ما أكون ببادله نفس الأحساس ...... علشان متنجرحش مشاعره بعد كدة

علشان كدة ممكن أقول ستوب من بدري قوي قبل ما المواضيع تكبر.

بردة بقول ستوب لنفسي لو حسيت أني هنساق ورا علاقة عاطفية لمجرد أني عايز ارتبط عاطفيا بحد ...... و دة علشان مكونش بضحك علي نفسي و اعلق حد بيا ممكن مشاعره تنجرح بسببي


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> ميرسي ليكي كتير علي الموضوع الجامد دة يا تينا
> ميرسى خالص يا فرى ده من زوقك​
> أنا اعن نفسي ممكن أقول ستوب لو حسيت أن أن فيه حد مشدود ليا او متعلق بيا و انا مكونتش ببداله نفس المشاعر ....ممكن انسحب في هدوء علشان ماعلقش حد بيا من غير ما أكون ببادله نفس الأحساس ...... علشان متنجرحش مشاعره بعد كدة
> 
> ...


معنى ده انك ممكن تقول استوب علشان انك بتحب الحب 
وعايز تعيش حالته مش اكتر
بس يوم ما تلاقى بجد اللى تقدر تسلملها قلبك وكيانك وعقلك 
يبقى عمرك ما هتقول استوب خالص
بس الاول تكون فكرت بقلبك وعقلك
ميرسى خالص على مرورك
:smil12: ​


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> تحفه يا تينا الموضوع
> الله يخليكى​امتي تقولي ستوب
> انا عن نفسي لو في قصه حب بجد من قلبي مش هقول ستوب عمري
> مهما الشخص دا غلط فيا وحتي لو مكنش مقرني دا لو بحبه من قلبي بجد
> ...


 
هقول يا ستى امتى اقول استوب
وشكرا جدا على مرورك​


----------



## romyo (18 يناير 2007)

استاذتى تينا
فيه مواقف فى الحب لازم فيها اقول استوب بأعلى صوت
لما يكون حبى من النوع المستحيل "زى اللى تحب واحد متجوز" او العكس
لما يكون الطرف التانى يستهين بحبى ليه ومش مقدره
لما يستهين بعقلى وافكارى وشخصيتى
لما الحب يكون من محكوم عليه بالاعدام من الاسرتين لعدم التكافؤ 
يبقى اكيد لازم اقول استوب
وعلى فكرة انتى تنفعى تقدمى برنامج ينافس العملاق اسامة منير ... وتسميه *تينا والنجوم والسلام ختام *


----------



## free_adam (18 يناير 2007)

> معنى ده انك ممكن تقول استوب علشان انك بتحب الحب
> وعايز تعيش حالته مش اكتر
> بس يوم ما تلاقى بجد اللى تقدر تسلملها قلبك وكيانك وعقلك
> يبقى عمرك ما هتقول استوب خالص
> ...


الحقيقة أنا فعلا نفسي أحب بجد ..... مش مجرد أني أعمل علاقة عاطفية و خلاص و أبقي مبسوط بيها و أقعد أتباهي قدام صحابي

بس زي مأنتي قولتي ... أنا يوم ما هلاقيها مش هاقول ستوب لأني وقتها هاكون عرفت أن هي دي اللي ربنا بعتهالي 

لسة بردة معرفناش أنتي ممكن تقولي ستوب أمتي :smil12:


----------



## tina_tina (18 يناير 2007)

romyo قال:


> استاذتى تينا
> ده على اساس انى كنت الميس بتاعتك زمان
> عموما شكرا على المجملة دى​فيه مواقف فى الحب لازم فيها اقول استوب بأعلى صوت
> لما يكون حبى من النوع المستحيل "زى اللى تحب واحد متجوز" او العكس
> ...


لا يا خويا 
انا مش محتاجة دة​


----------



## tina_tina (18 يناير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> الحقيقة أنا فعلا نفسي أحب بجد ..... مش مجرد أني أعمل علاقة عاطفية و خلاص و أبقي مبسوط بيها و أقعد أتباهي قدام صحابي
> ربنا قادر على كل شئ بس الصبر​
> بس زي مأنتي قولتي ... أنا يوم ما هلاقيها مش هاقول ستوب لأني وقتها هاكون عرفت أن هي دي اللي ربنا بعتهالي
> ربنا يبعت​
> لسة بردة معرفناش أنتي ممكن تقولي ستوب أمتي :smil12:


 
هقول 
بس شوية كده
انا ورايا ايه​


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

هاى ليكم كلكم
الاول احب ان اهدى كل شكرى لك واحد وواحدة رد على سؤالى 
وانا كمان دلوقتى امتى اقول استوب 
بس قبل ما اقول احب اسالكم سؤال 
ليه اقول استوب ؟
وايه الداعى ان اعمل كده 
اذا 
قبل ما اخطو خطوة الارتباط كنت حطة ربنا الاول واخيرا قدامى
ومقتنعة تماما بالشخصية اللى قدامى اللى استنتها طول حياتى علشان اكمل معاها
ممكن فى ناس هتعترض على كلامى ده 
بس هى انا
انا من الناس اللى بقدر اتحكم فى مشاعرى كويس اوى واعرفامتى اقول على الانسان ده اه او لاء
وغير ان اعرف اتحكم بنفسى انى مش عاوزة استعجل فى حاجة خالص 
ليه استعجل فى حاجة لسه مجاش وقتها ما اسبها لغاية ما تيجى لوحدها
عارفة انه الحب بيجى فجأة وبدون اى مقدمات 
بس انا بأيدى احكم اذا ده هو اللى فعلا مستنياه ولا ده عبارة عن شوية مشاعر وبس
الحب يا جماعة مسئوليه كبيرة اوى
فبلاش استعجال علشان منقولش كلمة ياريت 
او نقول انا خلاص كرهت الحب 
او ايه بس اللى خلانى اعمل كده كان فين عقلى 
ياجماعة ربنا محرمناش من حاجة \ادانا عقل واداناقلب 
واحنا بقى علينا الباقى 
لنسعد قلبنا للابد او نحكم عليه بالاعدام
وعلشان كده انا مش مستعجلة خالص على الحب 
علشان ما يجيش اليوم اللى اقول فيه استوب​


----------



## free_adam (21 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه أيه يا تينا ....بقي بعد ما خليتي المنتدي كله يقول stop.....stop........stop
تيجي أنتي تقولي انا مش هاقول  stop

بصي .... فيه مواقف ممكن تحصل تخلي الواحد يقول ستوب و دة بيكون افضل من أنه يستمر في حاجة هوة مش عايزها 

و مش معني كدة أن اللي يقول ستوب يبقي مش عرف يختار من الأول أو عدم شعور منه بأهمية الحب..... ولا أيه رأيك ؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> ههههههههههههههه أيه يا تينا ....بقي بعد ما خليتي المنتدي كله يقول stop.....stop........stop
> تيجي أنتي تقولي انا مش هاقول stop
> طيب قول يارب مقولش استوب بعد العمر ده كلة وانا قاعدة مستنية​
> بصي .... فيه مواقف ممكن تحصل تخلي الواحد يقول ستوب و دة بيكون افضل من أنه يستمر في حاجة هوة مش عايزها
> ...


 
انا مقولتش كده 
بس بصراحة الواحد او اى انسان ما بيصدق اى لحظة يحس بيها انه بيحب ويتحب
فمش بيفكر ايه اللى بعد كده 
وبعد شوية بيحسبها 
طيب ما احسبها من الاول علشان متعبش بعد كده 
ولا ايه رايك؟
وشكرا جدا لاهتمامك والرد على الموضوع​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 يناير 2007)

*سورى يا تينا  هى متأخره اوى 

بس انا عن نفسي مش هرتبط بواحد مكونش واثقه من حبنا لبعض

لكن ساعات الحب بيقل من طرف وبيبتدى الموضوع يبقي عادى بالنسبه ليا ساعتها اقول استوب ونص

لأنه مش حب بجد  يمكن من ناحيتى بجد لكن من ناحيته لا يبقي اكمل ليه

وزى مانتى قولتى لو حسبوها صح من الاول محدش هيقول استوب ولا هيفكر فيها اساسا

مرسيي ليكى يا تينا موضوع حلو​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

*تينا انا مع ميريت صعب اللى يحب يقول استوب نهائى اكيد هلتمسله اعزار مش عزر ومفيش سبب يخلينى اقول استوب لانى مش لعبه ولا حكايه ابتديتها وبقول يصابت يخابت ده حب يعنى مشاعر عاليه جداا انى اى حد يقول عليها استوب او عهد يعنى حاجه مش بسيطه ولو جه يوم وقلت استوب يبقى عيب منى  *​


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *سورى يا تينا هى متأخره اوى ​*
> 
> *بس انا عن نفسي مش هرتبط بواحد مكونش واثقه من حبنا لبعض*​
> *لكن ساعات الحب بيقل من طرف وبيبتدى الموضوع يبقي عادى بالنسبه ليا ساعتها اقول استوب ونص*​
> ...


 
ميرسى خالص يا بسمة
رايك تمام ولا تعليق عليه
لانى موافقة علية وهو ليه اقول استوب مدام كنت حسباها من الاول
وانا عن نفسى مش مغرور ولكن ثقة كبيرة فى ربنا انه عمرة ما هيخزلنى ابدا وهيدينى اللى انا عاوزاه مدام مراععية ربنا وضميرى وبستخدم عقلى اللى خلقهولى 
يارب 
محدش يقول استوب 
ولكن نقول 
مفيش احلى من الحب


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *تينا انا مع ميريت صعب اللى يحب يقول استوب نهائى اكيد هلتمسله اعزار مش عزر ومفيش سبب يخلينى اقول استوب لانى مش لعبه ولا حكايه ابتديتها وبقول يصابت يخابت ده حب يعنى مشاعر عاليه جداا انى اى حد يقول عليها استوب او عهد يعنى حاجه مش بسيطه ولو جه يوم وقلت استوب يبقى عيب منى *​


 

بصى يا ميرنا
احنا بنحب علشان نعمل بيت واسرة مستقرة
وقولت هعزر على طول ده ميفتحش بيت مستقر
ممكن تقولى ميت مرة معلش
بس مش هتقدرى تكملى وتدى اعزار
وربنا ما يجيش اليوم اللى تقولى استوب فيه ابدا


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> بصى يا ميرنا
> احنا بنحب علشان نعمل بيت واسرة مستقرة
> وقولت هعزر على طول ده ميفتحش بيت مستقر
> ممكن تقولى ميت مرة معلش
> ...


 
*اوك كلامك سليم بس بردو لو قلت استوب هيبقى عيب منى سوء اختيار منى*​


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

> امتي تقولي ستوب
> انا عن نفسي لو في قصه حب بجد من قلبي مش هقول ستوب عمري
> مهما الشخص دا غلط فيا وحتي لو مكنش مقدرني دا لو بحبه من قلبي بجد
> اكيد هلتمسله اي عزر عشان ابرر موقفه
> ...


 
لا يا تينا مش صح
بس الي بيحب بيبقا اضعف مخلوق في الدنيا دي كلها مهما كان جبار
بيبقا اضعف انسان قدام حبيبه مهما جرح فيه مش بيحس بجرح
كل دا عشان حبيبه
ومفيش علاقه حب متكامله لازم طرف اضعف من التاني
مينفعش يكون الاتنين ضعفا او الاتنين اقويا
لازم يكون واحد قوي وواحد ضعيف عشان العلاقه تستمر


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> بصى يا ميرنا
> احنا بنحب علشان نعمل بيت واسرة مستقرة
> وقولت هعزر على طول ده ميفتحش بيت مستقر
> ممكن تقولى ميت مرة معلش
> ...


 
بصي يا تينا
طول مانتي بتشغلي عقلك يبقا مش بتحبي
لكن لو وصلتي لمرحله انك تلغي عقلك هنا هقولك بتحبي
لكن طول ما العقل شغال يبقا قلبك مدقش ومشاعرك متحركتش
وحتي لو كانت اتحركت يبقا مرحله اعجاب مش حب
لكن لو حب يبقا العقل هيقف عن التفكير


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *اوك كلامك سليم بس بردو لو قلت استوب هيبقى عيب منى سوء اختيار منى*​


ممكن نقول تسرع مننا
استعجال للحب ​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ممكن نقول تسرع مننا
> 
> 
> استعجال للحب ​


 
*بظبط بس بكرر كلامى لو قلت كلمه حب يبقى مش هقول استوب*​


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> لا يا تينا مش صح
> بس الي بيحب بيبقا اضعف مخلوق في الدنيا دي كلها مهما كان جبار
> بيبقا اضعف انسان قدام حبيبه مهما جرح فيه مش بيحس بجرح
> المرايه العامية​كل دا عشان حبيبه
> ...


 
احنا مش فى حرب يا ميريت
مشاعر الحب حلوة اوى
وفى وقت انت بتحسسى نفسك  انك ضعيفة علشان تقدرى تحسى بمدى حب الطرف التانى ليكى
بس مش معنى كده انك تقولى انه ضعف على طول
الحب مش ضعف بالعكس الحب قوة 
قوة بحب الطرف التانى ليكى
وعمر ما الدلع على الطرف التانى يتسمى ضعف ابدا
ربنا بيعد عننا الضعف
الضعف يا ميريت ده ذل 
تحبى انك تكونى ضعيفة وذلولة علشان بس تحبى 
معتقدش ده اسمه حب
ده تعلق


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *بظبط بس بكرر كلامى لو قلت كلمه حب يبقى مش هقول استوب*​


 

انشاء الله
عمرك ما تقوليها ابدا​


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> بصي يا تينا
> طول مانتي بتشغلي عقلك يبقا مش بتحبي
> لكن لو وصلتي لمرحله انك تلغي عقلك هنا هقولك بتحبي
> لكن طول ما العقل شغال يبقا قلبك مدقش ومشاعرك متحركتش
> ...


 

ليه كده يا ميريت
مش معنى انى بشغل عقلى انى مش بحب
انا زى اى واحدة ليها مشاعر وبتحب
بس مش مستعجلة ومش عاوزة اندم فى يوم على تسرعى او استعجالى
وقول بعد كده خلاص انا كرهت الحب
الحب نعمة حلوة اوى ومفيش احلى منها
ليه اضيعها من ايدى 
ومش معنى افكىر بعقلى يبقى معنديش احساس ولا مشاعر لا عندى
بس مستنية اللى يستحقهم بجد
مشاعرى زى اى حاجة بكر 
هى مرة واحدة لااحب فيها بجد استحق الانسان ده اللى ربنا هيدوهونى
يا ايما هكره الحب للابد
يبقى ليه استعجل 
كده صح ولا ايه
وعموما كل واحد ليه وجه نظر 
ودى وجه نظرى


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

*خناق العباقره يجدعان استهدو بلله كده *

*على فهمى لكلام ميريت يا تينا لما بتدخلى فى قمه الحب او عمقه بتكونى فعلا ضعيفه ضعيفه بمعنى انك ممكن تعملى المستحيل علشانه يعنى عقلك ده بيكون فى مقدمات الحب او لسه فى بدايه تجربه جديده بتفكرى كتير خايفه يطلع مش قد ثقتك بتجربيه بتاخدى بالك من كلامه لكن وقت مبتثقى فيه وحبك بيذيد عقلك لحد هنا استوب يشتغل القلب بقا والدنيا الوردى ووقت مبيشتغل القلب لا احد يوقفه الا الموت الله يرحمه*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> احنا مش فى حرب يا ميريت
> مشاعر الحب حلوة اوى
> وفى وقت انت بتحسسى نفسك انك ضعيفة علشان تقدرى تحسى بمدى حب الطرف التانى ليكى
> بس مش معنى كده انك تقولى انه ضعف على طول
> ...


 
*الحب ضعف يا تينا مع شخصيه الحبيب بتكون فعلا ضعيفه لكن بنسبا لمواجهه للعالم بتكونى اقوى مخلوق فى الدنيا حاسه انك ماسكه السما باديكى *
*تعبتونى :ranting: *​


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ليه كده يا ميريت
> مش معنى انى بشغل عقلى انى مش بحب
> انا زى اى واحدة ليها مشاعر وبتحب
> بس مش مستعجلة ومش عاوزة اندم فى يوم على تسرعى او استعجالى
> ...


 

يا تينا مش قصدي كدا
قصدي طول ما بتشغلي عقلك في علاقتك بانسان معين يبقا مش وصلتي لدرجه الحب
انتي لسه في مرحله الاعجاب بيه
لانه الي وصل لمرحله الحب مش بيشغل عقله
ولا بيقول دا فيه عيوب كذا وكذا
ولا انا عاوزاه فيه مواصفات معينه ودا مش كدا
ولازم يكون عنده عربيه وشقه علي النيل ومش عارفه ايه
كل دي حجات مش مهمه مش بتفكري فيها لكن لو فكرتي فيها في علاقتك بشخص يبقا 
مش حب يبقا كان اعجاب ومقدرش شخصيه الولد دا تسيطر عليكي وتخليكي متبصيش لاي حاجه غير انك تكوني جمبه
بس


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> احنا مش فى حرب يا ميريت
> مشاعر الحب حلوة اوى
> وفى وقت انت بتحسسى نفسك انك ضعيفة علشان تقدرى تحسى بمدى حب الطرف التانى ليكى
> بس مش معنى كده انك تقولى انه ضعف على طول
> ...


 


يا تينا انا مش قصدي الدلع 
انا قصدي الضعف بكل معاني الضعف
انه يكون الانسان دا كلامه اوامر
يمكن متسمعيش كلام اهلك لكن تسمعي كلامه
من غير تفكير يعني طاعه عمياء
هو دا الضعف




> كل دا عشان حبيبه
> ومفيش علاقه حب متكامله لازم طرف اضعف من التاني
> 
> وليه يكون حد ضعيف ​


 
لازم يكون فيه حد قوي يا تينا وحد ضعيف
استحاله يكون الاتنين اقويه
علي راي المثل الي بيقول المركب الي عليها ريسين تغرق
مينفعش يكون الاتنين اقويه في نفس الوقت
او الاتنين ضعفا في نفس الوقت
لازم حد اقوي من التاني
عشان يكملوا بعض
ولازم شخصيه حد تضغي علي التاني


----------



## ميريت (22 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *خناق العباقره يجدعان استهدو بلله كده *​
> 
> 
> *على فهمى لكلام ميريت يا تينا لما بتدخلى فى قمه الحب او عمقه بتكونى فعلا ضعيفه ضعيفه بمعنى انك ممكن تعملى المستحيل علشانه يعنى عقلك ده بيكون فى مقدمات الحب او لسه فى بدايه تجربه جديده بتفكرى كتير خايفه يطلع مش قد ثقتك بتجربيه بتاخدى بالك من كلامه لكن وقت مبتثقى فيه وحبك بيذيد عقلك لحد هنا استوب يشتغل القلب بقا والدنيا الوردى ووقت مبيشتغل القلب لا احد يوقفه الا الموت الله يرحمه*​


 


ينصر دينك يا ميرنا
هو دا قصدي


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *خناق العباقره يجدعان استهدو بلله كده *
> *ربنا ما يجيب خناق يا ميرنا*
> *انتى قلبتيها خناقة ليه:new2: *
> *امال احنا عاملين الحوار مفتوح ليه يا ميرنا:smil12: *​
> ...


 
بصى يا ميرنا 
ممكن كل واحدة بتكلم حسب التجربة اللى مرت بيها
بس انا عندى 
وقت ما احب بجد 
اه عقلى هيقل عن التفكير شوية ولكن مش همتنع ولا اقول استوب لعقلى 
بالعكس 
كل ما هو يشوف انك شخصية بتعرف تتحكم شوية بعقلها وتعرف تشغلة بيزيد حبه ليها
اعتقد ان الولاد بيميلوا اكتر للشخصية اللى بتعرف ازاى وقت ما يكون جد جد ووقت الهزار يبقى كل دلع الدنيا فيها 
اه وقت ما احب هعمل المستحيل علشان اتمسك بيه لان وقتها هبقى اديت الوقت الكافى لعقلى فى التفكير بس مش همنعة انه يكمل تفكير ده مستقبلى وحياتى الجاية لو مهتمتش بيها مين اللى هيهتم


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *الحب ضعف يا تينا مع شخصيه الحبيب بتكون فعلا ضعيفه لكن بنسبا لمواجهه للعالم بتكونى اقوى مخلوق فى الدنيا حاسه انك ماسكه السما باديكى *
> 
> 
> *تعبتونى :ranting: *​


ربنا ما يجيب تعب
​


----------



## tina_tina (22 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> يا تينا مش قصدي كدا
> قصدي طول ما بتشغلي عقلك في علاقتك بانسان معين يبقا مش وصلتي لدرجه الحب
> انتي لسه في مرحله الاعجاب بيه
> لانه الي وصل لمرحله الحب مش بيشغل عقله
> ...


 
عارفة الفرق بينى وبينك ايه
انك مسلمة قلبك بالكامل فى الاول لغاية الاخر
ومسبتيش لحظة لعقلك انه يشتغل
بس سؤالى هنا
لما عملتى كده 
حبك نجح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------

